# FF/FT: Water Lettuce and Hornwort



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wohoooo! My first ever first thread!!!!!

Anyways on with my ad

__________________________________

*FOR PICKUP AT BURRARD STATION DOWNTOWN OR IN MAPLE RIDGE*​
So the water lettuce is growing out of control again... I have a buckets worth (about a 10" x 10" portion) of the stuff now. Take it off my hands!!! I thought I'd put it up for grabs here before chucking it. For free or by charitable donation of a crypt, sag or val for my betta tank.

Also I have a half-baseball sized portion of hornwort for free as well.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd......


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

If Tracers doesn't take it I will for my son's turtle!!!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

If thefishwife doesn't take it I will for my Betta


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Im happy sharing  i can just take a lil bit to grow out


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thefishwife & atom.... I will waitlist you! The stuff literally grows over a quarter of my 20g high per day. I leave for work one morning and its covering 25% of the surface and the next morning it covers 50% With my new lighting and dry ferts its been growing like wild!!!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone wants, I can give away a handful or two of water lettuce as well. As Kelly says, the stuff grows really well. Shrimp love hanging off of the roots from my experience.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

may I have a little bit of the water lettuce please? 
Thank you


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Athena, not sure whether its easier for you to go to coquitlam or vancouver but if you'd like to pick some up from me I'll put you on the waitlist  Which will only be like a week!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Where in Coquitlam? I'll be able to pick it up after this friday. Anytime next week! done final tomorrow then have two weeks of holiday! YAY


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very close to Lougheed town center in Coquitlam.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Kelly, Do you have anymore hornwort left? I don't have any of those other stuff you would like but I do have atison betta pro food that I could share ^ ^ my bettas all love this and after having had a taste of this, they turn their noses up at hikari betta bio-gold.

wsl, I'm super close to lougheed area. Would you like to meet in front of Island Pets burnaby location? Is there anything you would like/need?

Thank you both!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some "mini' crypts that are real nice; not a lot; need water lettuce for outdoor pond; Burrard Station? any time!


----------



## jono963 (Apr 24, 2010)

Any WL still available?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I can give you a nice handful as well.



jono963 said:


> Any WL still available?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take any if you have anymore


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, I think I have enough for a few more small handfuls. Well, if you're patient, water lettuce propagates really fast as I mentioned before, so it won't be too long before it's covering the surface of your tank.



Edarion said:


> I'll take any if you have anymore


----------

